# HP Docking Station won't charge laptop



## HPLaptop99 (Jan 6, 2015)

I have an HP Compaq nc8430 laptop running Windows 7 attached to an HP docking station HSTNN-1X01-444706-1.


The battery in the laptop will not charge when it is in the docking station, but will charge when I pull it out of the docking station and plug the AC adaptor directly into the laptop itself. All other functions in the docking station work normally except for the battery charging function.


I have also tried it in a 2nd docking station with the same results, so believe the problem is in the laptop and not the docking station.


HELP!


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

It may be the power adapter.
I do know that Dells do this sort of thing where they won't both run and charge in a docking station if the power brick is not a 90Watt one. Use a 70watt one and it complains.

Check that the adapter is powerful enough.


----------



## HPLaptop99 (Jan 6, 2015)

To clarify the problem, the laptop switches from ac to battery completely when put on the docking station. It is not just a case of running on ac but not charging the battery. So I wonder if it could be some sort of problem in the control set up?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

My suspect is the docking port. Maybe one of the contacts not making contact.


----------

